# Kochbuch



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2003)

hi
vor einiger Zeit wurde hier mal ein Link zu einem Kochbuch gepostet. Das komplette Kochbuch gibt´s jetzt auf meiner Homepage unter der Rubrik Downlaod zum herunterladen.


----------



## Swordfish (21. Januar 2003)

Hallo Franz #h 
Ist nicht schlecht das Kochbuch :m .
Muss mich da erstmal durchwühlen :b .
weisst du wieviel rezepte da drin stehen?.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2003)

swordfish.. ich hab sie echt noch nicht nachgezählt aber es sind schon viel vielleicht 30 000 oder so...


----------



## Swordfish (21. Januar 2003)

;+  das ist ja heftig ;+ 
 :b  :b  :b  :b  :b  :b 
   dann mal los


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2003)

swordfish haste es dir runtergeladen oder schaust du dir die Online version an??


----------



## Bergi (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo Franz!
Gut haste das gemacht!
Aber darfst du da denn einfach so von wegen Rechten und so?

Bergi


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2003)

@Bergi:

das ist nicht exakt das selbe Kochbuch wie das auf dem Link... aber ganz ähnlich. Das ich zum Downlaod anbiete hat einer von Asamnet(mein Provider) zusammengestellt. Da geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## schelli (22. Januar 2003)

Na dann Mahlzeit,
also da ist die Auswahl schon groß.
Was bruzzel ich denn daraus ?? #g 

Super Franz !! :m


----------



## Brummel (24. Januar 2003)

Hi Franz,

ich seh ja öfter mal auf deiner HP vorbei, aber das Kochbuch ist mir bis jetzt immer entgangen. 17,xxMB-mein lieber Scholli, wann soll ich das alles ausprobieren?? :m 
Super! :z 

Brummel


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (3. Februar 2003)

@Brummel: So wie dein Avatar aussieht könntest du auch mit dem Backbuch &quot;Backen mit Hanf&quot; was anfangen.


----------



## Brummel (3. Februar 2003)

*Haaannnfff???*

Hi Fischer1982,

Hab so schnell keinen besseren gefunden, wollte erst mal probieren wie dat jeht. Wenn es wieder richtig losgehen kann mit der Angelei kommt der erste Fisch den ich fange da rein,und wenn es nur eine kapitale Elritze ist  .

PS: mit Hanf hab ich`s nich so :q 

mfg  Brummel


----------



## leguan8 (18. April 2003)

servus franz,

schönen dank dafür das man sich so ein tolles kochbuch bei downloaden kann.


----------



## wolle (18. April 2003)

@ Franz
meine frau ist hellaufbegeistert,schöne sache #h


----------



## chippog (26. April 2003)

@ wolle! sag mal, ist das ein nilbarsch auf deinem avatar? sieht ja mächtig aus!!! = nackter neid!!!

da wir schon beim thema sind

@ franz! dein letztes avatar war aber doch etwas besser und "durchsichtiger"! schliesslich will ich dich nicht gleich mit flasche assoziieren!!! dazu sind deine beiträge einfach zu gut!

@ bergi! auch dein avatar ist undurchsichtiger geworden. schade, vorher war's besser! auch bei dir gilt: gute beiträge!

also franz und bergi, passt euch optisch euren inhalten an! ganz persönlicher wunsch vom alten schweden, chipp


----------

